# So I have done a little editing...



## formula5 (Jan 7, 2010)

Is it illegal to advertise here?  I am a paint mixer/web designer and I started building this long ago. But perhaps someone needs a nice website like this? The name and everything can be changed, whatever you'd like. I can build a completely different site too. This one was a tad on the feminine side because I think it sells better. I just have no use for this design.

Anyway, the link is here: http://formula4.netau.net/

Let me know if you need a logo or a website.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

how much?


----------



## formula5 (Jan 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> how much?



For that exact design (which no one has because it was originally made as a test) and several finished, polished pages as a complete website, $400. 


For that exact design with contact info added and sample images of your work, a few chunky paragraphs, etc... (no more than 2 pages) $125. 

For new work, a small site is no more than $125 and a bigger one (3-10 pages) $400+.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

formula5 said:


> Is it illegal to advertise here?  I am a paint mixer/web designer and I started building this long ago. But perhaps someone needs a nice website like this? The name and everything can be changed, whatever you'd like. I can build a completely different site too. This one was a tad on the feminine side because I think it sells better. I just have no use for this design.
> 
> Anyway, the link is here: http://formula4.netau.net/
> 
> Let me know if you need a logo or a website.


Formula, this is not exactly the place to sell your websites. Best thing to do is just be a solid member and if the topic comes up it will be best served in pm's


----------

